# Zebra Danio sexing help.



## lumpus (Jul 11, 2010)

I have about ten zebra danios. Some of them are way too small to be mating, i guess. but i think i have a female that is ready, and a male that is large enough.

but.
i have never sexed them before, and i can only tell one is a female because of her bulge.

please help 

*c/p*

attached are some pics. sorry for the poor quality.


----------

